# Rally II Stencils



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, so I ordered the stencils from Year one and they seem to ride above the ridge for the wheel pattern. I'm curious if the wheels originally had the charcoal color below that ridge or if it went to the bottom and that was it. I've attached a picture to give a better idea.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

pic here


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

All the originals I've seen were the same color on the perimeter of the wheel as the top part of the spoke. In other words, the wheel is silver everywhere except between the spokes where it is charcoal colored.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like the silver extends to the bottom of the spoke ridge, not the other way around (which is how the stencils mask it). Glad i spent 12 bucks on a useless product:shutme


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I media blasted mine then primed with self etching primer. Painted the silver, then masked off the spokes and rim with blue tape letting the tape overlap onto the charcoal area some. Used a razor knife to trim the tape away and got perfect lines. It took a little time, but really not bad for the result.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I did mine with the painters tape as well, and they turned out great.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

that's exactly what i did last night and plan on spraying the black this evening


----------

